# Biopsy of esophageal cardia



## nanmay (Jan 7, 2011)

What dx code would you use for mild chronic carditis
of gastroesophageal junction?


----------



## camilleb (Jan 9, 2011)

I am coming up with 530.19.


----------



## nanmay (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks! it was audited to 537.89 and I didn't agree


----------

